# Fresh in Field ?



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm needing clarification on practice shooting and final elevation adjustments.
I read in a book recommended by bowdude (amazing book. Dwight Schuh) about "stump shooting" to stay loose and on point.

I'm not sure I read which arrow tips will work for this without burying arrows in tree stumps? I assume blunt tip or small game type tips. 

Any clarification or actual tips recommended appreciated.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Read the regs on what yo can have in the quiver. I don't thing they allow field tips, or blunts anymore. I've used Judo heads years ago, but I only placed one in the quiver when the grouse season opened.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure what is considered a blunt head but I planned to carry an arrow or two equipped with small game heads. Not sure why they would not be allowed.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

With a compound bow? Rubber blunts and many extra arrows. Make sure you are shooting out about 60 yards and you won't break as many arrows. LOL

Didn't take me too many shots to figure out that advice is for longbows and recurves.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Now that makes sense. Duh. Dang. 
Thanks


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

That makes sense...how do people check there bows at altitude if packing in I wonder?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

olibooger said:


> That makes sense...how do people check there bows at altitude if packing in I wonder?


KISS.

Keep It Simple Stupid.

Don't make this harder than it is. We always want to complicate this stuff.

Here is my theory on "final elevation adjustments": GET CLOSER

If elevation drop is the issue, then you're shooting from too great of a distance. Get closer.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

If you want to take a blunt or some other tip, simply take a screw in and switch it in the field when you want to shoot it. I have shot a lot of grouse with a rubber blunt at under 20 yards, most at 10 or so. The rubber blunt absorbs a lot of impact energy. The idea that a stick bow doesn't shoot as hard is a myth. 40 lbs or 60 lbs is the same regardless if it is a stick or compound. Like the old joke, which weighs more, a ton of feathers or a ton of coal, they are the same, a ton is a ton. 

The arrow doesn't drop at altitude, it shoots high, the air is thinner. As far as sighting in at altitude, drive up towards Willard peak with your bow and a target. Once you get to the altitude you are going to hunt, sight in there. Doesn't matter where you sight in, just that you do at hunting altitude. Most bow hunters don't shoot well enough to notice a couple of inches difference in accuracy. I haven't completely tested the theory yet, but I tend to believe that it doesn't matter what distance you shoot at, (20 yards or more), the "float" amount remains the same for all distances. One adjustment is all you need and then you are good at all distances. I use a single pin and set my 20 yard pin. When I check the other distances, they have been good. Move the entire pin block rather than each pin.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just remember, grouse season doesn't open until September 2

So if you are going to shoot one before then what does it matter what you use?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't adjust your sights! A couple thousand feet in elevation will make very little distance and last minute tweaks are risky. Seriously, don't mess with it just find your game, range it, shoot it.


----------

